# Australian Merchandise



## Swimmer1 (8 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy/get some Australian merchandise or typical Australian food i.e. Tim Tams etc.. I am organising a Sales Conference which has an Australian theme this week and would like to give the team a flavour of Australia. I have looked in Smyths for Kangaroos/ Koala bears to no avail! I am based in Dublin and as the conference is on Thursday, I need to get some things in a hurry!

All suggestions greatly appreciated!

Swimmer 1


----------



## clio1999 (8 Jan 2007)

The only teddy i can think of is Roo in winnie the pooh, im sure smyths would have him, also i think there could be a koala is Dora the explorer, sorry cant be of more help


----------



## Swimmer1 (8 Jan 2007)

Thanks for that! I think Smyths are depleted after Christmas!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

_Dublin Zoo _shop might sell the cuddly toys that you're looking for. Probably not cheap though.

Would the people in _Outback Bar _on _Parnell Street _be able to advise on where to get _Australian _food maybe? I'm not sure if the owners or staff are actually _Australian _though...


----------



## car (8 Jan 2007)

shrimps and barby come to mind for some reason..


----------



## sharecarer (8 Jan 2007)

They sell Tim Tams in Superquinn in Blanchardstown - presume they would also have them in their other branches


----------



## bluebell (8 Jan 2007)

Tim Tams are also available in Tesco's


----------



## Carpenter (8 Jan 2007)

The jellies "sweets" made by the Natural Confectionery Co. come from Oz.....


----------



## Swimmer1 (8 Jan 2007)

Thanks Everyone! I will check out Superquinn/ Tesco this evening.


----------



## sonnyikea (8 Jan 2007)

You can get vegemite in Superquinn as well.


----------



## Newby (8 Jan 2007)

Swimmer,

There are some websites that may deliver from the UK before then. Try a google search for others.

http://www.sweetstall.com/acatalog/shop.html

There's a South African store - can't think of the name of it - on Liffey Street. They have some similar stuff like Stoney Ginger Beer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Meathman99 (8 Jan 2007)

Sell Australian beer in O Briens off License


----------



## cinders (8 Jan 2007)

Superquinn (Blackrock) have Tim Tams & Vegemite.  I ordered some stuff -beer, chocolate & crisps - online from www.sanza.co.uk last Thursday evening & it arrived today by courier.  They stock Sth African, Oz & NZ goodies, including beer!!

I've no connection with sanza.co.uk.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

I've never seen _Vegemite _in _Irish _stores. Just _Marmite_. Is that the same thing?


----------



## johndoe64 (8 Jan 2007)

Meathman99 said:


> Sell Australian beer in O Briens off License


Fosters ??


----------



## sharecarer (8 Jan 2007)

Molloys also sell Aussie beers - VB, Carlton Cold etc....


----------



## Newby (8 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I've never seen _Vegemite _in _Irish _stores. Just _Marmite_. Is that the same thing?


 
Hey Clubman,

Expect some angry retorts from Aussies! Vegemite is seemingly different to Marmite alright though in my experience they both taste awful. 

Health stores seem to stock Vegemite (at about €6 a jar for that matter). The Nourish branches in Dublin definitely stock them.


----------



## sonnyikea (9 Jan 2007)

Vegemite isn't quite as strong tasting as marmite, probably more like Bovril. Sutton Superquinn stocks it.

You can get Bundy Rum in some off licences as well although you'll pay a premium for it.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Jan 2007)

you could  get that guy from the hardly normal adds around to do a talk  (that is of course assuming he can talk and not just shout  )


----------



## Newby (9 Jan 2007)

sonnyikea said:


> You can get Bundy Rum in some off licences as well although you'll pay a premium for it.


 
That stuff is nice... though it is much cheaper to buy in Sainsbury's in the UK. Best bet is to wait until you have to go over for some reason then stock up!


----------



## sonnyikea (9 Jan 2007)

Yeah it's really good stuff.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2007)

Surely you mean "it's ripper"?


----------



## Newby (9 Jan 2007)

Beaut!

Incidentally, (on a complete tangent) did you know that in Oz they have drive through off-licences? Like a drive through McDonalds except you order your drink and they come out and load it into your boot. Brilliant!


----------



## balga (9 Jan 2007)

Jars of Vegemite are available in Superquinn, Swords.  Perhaps Vegemite is available in this supermarket chain nationwide.  I purchase a jar (with my groceries) every month or so.  It would not be wrong to say that I do a good bit of the family shopping at this supermarket because I can purchase Vegemite there. 

Vegemite is a yeast extract.  It is darker than marmite and has a far sharper and more salty taste.  Some people describe Marmite as much blander.  I believe Marmite originated in Britain; whilst Vegemite was developed in Australia between the first and second world wars.  

One slice of toast with generous spread of Vegemite is, for me, a good weekday breakfast.  I know one particular person who, for many years, swore by vegemite and cheese sandwiches.  There are many, many combinations, most of which might sound very unpalatable.  

Vegemite is ....an acquired taste.


----------



## Lauren (10 Jan 2007)

Just for the record...I lived in Australia/NZ for nine years...and I NEVER saw anyone drinking Fosters...and I even worked in the alcohol industry for a while!


----------



## Newby (10 Jan 2007)

Lauren said:


> Just for the record...I lived in Australia/NZ for nine years...and I NEVER saw anyone drinking Fosters...and I even worked in the alcohol industry for a while!


 
Having been there myself I agree completely. I even asked several Ozzies about whether or not they would drink the stuff. Responses ranged from "Never heard of it" to "That stuff is so bad we export it".


----------

